# Apple iPad, Airport Express, and cheap Motels...



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Long Post Ahead >>>

We had a short discussion on an earlier thread about using an Airport Express to create a Wifi hotspot for your iPad in motels/hotels that had no Wifi, only a wired internet access, without having to haul along a laptop computer. I had first spoken to an Apple technical expert about this on the phone at the 1-800 number and he said no way. I later spoke in-person to an Apple Genius (who didn't seem to be much of one when trying to configure my iPad to "send" email in a secured website) and he also said no way.

Being a hippy geek I checked several iPad forums and have now discovered how to do this thanks to the folks at MacRumors. To confirm, I purchased a new/old stock Airport Express (Model M9470LL/A) that uses the a/b/g band. The current/new Airport Express uses the n-band along with the a/b/g and the iPad has problems connecting to the n-band. If you try this method and it works with the new/current Airport Express please post on this thread.

***CAUTION--If you are not familiar with setting up your Airport Express, do NOT try this.***

The idea is to set the Airport Express to act as a Bridge for the motel's wired internet. The wired connection in your motel room has already gone through the motel's router.

First you have to set-up your Airport Express at home before you can use it.
1) Plug in the Airport Express into the electric socket with one end of your ethernet cable attached to your router and the other end into the Airport Express. 
2) In your computer, open up the Airport Utility.
3) Under the Settings, Airport>Wireless Tab
---Wireless Mode: Create a Wireless network
---Network Name: [Create a new one or use the Default]
---Radio Mode: [Leave the Default]
---Channel: [Automatic]

4) Then you get to Internet>Internet Connection
---Connect Using: [Ethernet]
---Configure IPv4: [Using DHCP]
---Ethernet WAN Port: Automatic (Default)
---Connection Sharing: [Off] (Bridge Mode)

Enable Wireless Encryption WPA/WPA2

5) Click Update. The Airport Express will turn off, then reset to the new configuration

After all that, the iPad can now see your Airport Express Wifi as an encrypted site at any wired internet location. To test this out, I went to my neighbor's house (the one that now has my stinky cover for his iPad.) My internet provider is Surewest. His internet provider is Comcast, a different company. I plugged one end of my ethernet cable into his Comcast router and the other end into my Airport Express. I then plugged the Airport Express into an electric wall socket. After warming up, both my iPad and his iPad saw the new secured Wifi hotspot and both iPads could connect and get onto the Web. (I typed in my password to enable his iPad.)

Will this work in a motel? It should without a problem. Others have reported success by putting the Airport Express into Bridge mode. If the motel has the wired internet access "password protected" I think the Airport Express will bypass it. If not, just touch your Safari button on the iPad and the log-in will appear. (Will have to try this at a motel with password protection. Others at MacRumors have reported no problem, however.) Wish the Apple folks told me about this.

Best Wishes!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm glad to hear this worked for you. Our Airport has got to be at least five years old, maybe that's why ours works so easily. It certainly wouldn't have the N-band. I don't remember even going into the Airport Utility to set it up, but it's certainly possible that DH did that without me knowing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Interesting, I knew there were hotels with no Internet at all, but I didn't know there were still hotels with wired Internet!  Seems quaint now. For myself, if the hotel doesn't have free or cheap wifi, I have settled for doing a little web surfing on my Palm Pre, then settling in with my iPad for a stored movie (one of thevreasons I got a 64 gig wifi model) or play a game of Civilization Revolution.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you!  You are brilliant!!!!!  (<---that's even better than a genius, by the way!)

Now, are you interested in selling your new/old stock (used) Airport Express?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Interesting, I knew there were hotels with no Internet at all, but I didn't know there were still hotels with wired Internet! Seems quaint now. For myself, if the hotel doesn't have free or cheap wifi, I have settled for doing a little web surfing on my Palm Pre, then settling in with my iPad for a stored movie (one of thevreasons I got a 64 gig wifi model) or play a game of Civilization Revolution.


Shockingly,   I've stayed at more than one hotel in the last year that required a wire for the Internet. They usually provide one, but I always carry a wire with me just in case....

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Wow I can't remember the last time I stayed at a hotel that required a cable to get Internet it's literally been years, but then I specifically choose hotels with wifi.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If it was just me travelling, I probably would, but my husband sometimes has other priorities than my connectivity issues  

Betsy


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Interesting, I knew there were hotels with no Internet at all, but I didn't know there were still hotels with wired Internet! Seems quaint now. For myself, if the hotel doesn't have free or cheap wifi, I have settled for doing a little web surfing on my Palm Pre, then settling in with my iPad for a stored movie (one of thevreasons I got a 64 gig wifi model) or play a game of Civilization Revolution.


Doesn't the Palm Pre have a wifi hotspot capability? I've been thinking of replacing my antique Palm Treo with a Pre, and that was one of the biggest selling points (Verizon doesn't even charge extra for the hotspot!).

Not to bug you to death, but is the battery in the Pre as bad as some of the reviewers say?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a Pre from Sprint and really like the phone. Very easy to use OS, and the ability to smoothly multitask is really useful.

I recommend the phone, and the Pre Plus should have the same virtues.

Battery life isn't what I'd prefer, but is adequate for daily use. When I'm traveling, or expect to have heavy use with no charger access, I put in a Seidio extended battery that requires a bulkier back on the phone. It's mainly websurfing that eats the battery, life if you use it just as a phone is fine.

I am viewing and typing this on my Pre now!  I prefer the Pre keyboard to the larger virtual one on my iPad.

as for hotspotting wifi, I understand it is possible on Sprint, but requires an expensive  monthly add-on fee.  You can do it on Sprint by adding unauthorized software and avoiding the fee, but I don't want it that bad, the Pre is good enough as a surfing appliance. I've read that wifi hotspotting is free on Verizon, but don't have personal experience.


----------

